# Choose my next Multitool!!



## gafftapegreenia (Feb 11, 2008)

Well, I broke the smaller flathead on my Leatherman Blast today tightening set screws in a stage pin. (The kind that uses the copper sleeves in the pins) While I know I can send it to Leatherman and they will fix it, that will leave me multi-tool less. So, while its gone from me, I'd like another one in its place and be able to test drive one of the multi's that interest me. So I ask you, CB, to choose the multitool that will take the Blast's place on my belt when it goes for repair. 

Your Choices Include

Gerber 600 w/ Carbide Cutters and Tool Kit

Electrician's Bear Jaws

SOG Powercut

This poll will close in two weeks.


----------



## Charc (Feb 11, 2008)

Anything with a bottle opener.


----------



## soundlight (Feb 11, 2008)

My vote is firmly with the Electrician's Bear Jaws - that's the first multi with a set of wire strippers that I've considered buying. I'd really like to hear how they hold up, too. Looks like a very sturdy tool. That definitely might be on the birthday list...


----------



## Hughesie (Feb 11, 2008)

controlboothians, not known for deciding anything on their own


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Feb 11, 2008)

Be happy I narrowed it to three.


----------



## Hughesie (Feb 11, 2008)

what colour pants should i wear, hummmmm


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Feb 11, 2008)

Black, duh.


----------



## sound_nerd (Feb 11, 2008)

I had a Gerber 600 and broke a few screwdrivers, broke one of the locks, and destroyed the belt holster. So I just recently replaced it with a Gerber Diesel, flat black. I like it much better, and if going Ebay, the Diesel can be had for less than the 600 @ your local retailer. Either one is nice, but I love the black.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Feb 13, 2008)

The Gerber is currently in the lead with 5 votes.


----------



## LD4Life (Feb 13, 2008)

Ok, I know its not on the list, but its still from Gerber. I just bought a Suspension Multi-Plier from them, and it is wonderful. Hadn't had it out of the box for five minutes when we had an issue prior to dress rehearsal and it had everything I needed to solve the problem all in the tool and attachments.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Feb 13, 2008)

I had a gerber recoil for a about two years, I loved it but it walked away during a studio call a few weeks ago. I think I might give the gerber suspention a shot.

Edit: I ended up scoring a gerber legend on ebay for a cool $45 shipped.


----------



## Grog12 (Feb 14, 2008)

I'd go with the powercut....except its not out yet!

I'm not a big gerber fan..never have been.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Feb 25, 2008)

Gerber wins.


----------

